
Visual jQuery  - jonmc12
http://visualjquery.com/
======
brandonkm
This used to be really handy, but with the release of jQuery 1.3 the API
browser may be more useful. <http://api.jquery.com> theres also an AIR app
there as well, which is pretty neat.

